# Another WMF Exploit



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

http://sunbeltblog.blogspot.com/

Read for details.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I think I've had enough of Windows - how does Unix or Linux work? :grin:


----------

